# Has anyone tried a Road Scholar trip?



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

I spent a long time yesterday enjoyably reading through most of this Travel category. There were so many interesting trips and photos from our members. Now that I'm mostly retired my thoughts are turning toward some modest travel.

I've looked extensively through the Road Scholar site (roadscholar.org), and they offer some wonderful trips worldwide at different budget points. What I like is that the trips are geared toward learning. I'm wondering if anyone has tried any of their trips and what your impressions are.

I'm mainly interested for now in a possible small group trip in the US. What concerns me is anticipating what my comfort level might be as an introvert who is not generally disposed toward doing things in groups. I see there are some trips that do not charge a premium for a single room, and that's a nice option.

If you've done a trip with them, or looked over their site and then decided to do a trip on your own instead, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

I've looked at their trips and some look very interesting.  We prefer to travel on our own but the trips geared toward a specific interest would be great.  Prices are pretty steep though.


----------

